# Sprays like a Skunk??



## ChiaZ (Oct 24, 2004)

I there, I have a soon to be 4 year old domestic female cat (indoors only) and for the past year or so now shes been 'spraying' us occasically when we pick her up.
I'm not even really sure how to describe it, it almost smells like poop but way way way way worse, its hard to describe and its a smell you cant get off you (you seriously need to shower and change clothes) but it doesnt appear to be any 'juices' that goes along with this.

Other then this shes perfectly healthy.

Anyone have any ideas on this smelling situation??


----------



## love.my.cats (Jan 29, 2009)

It could be her anal glands... They have a HORRIBLE smell that's hard to get rid of.. It could be possible they're filling up & maybe the pressure when you pick her up causes a little to come out, leaving the bad smell?
Might be worth having it checked by the vet... Even if you just mention it next time you take her in for shots..


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

2nd vote for anal glands.

Our LuckyDuck (whom I call Louie) has anal gland sensitivity. He doesn't appear to have any problems, but we have learned we cannot tap him on the back of his thighs to ask him to 'move' or he will "bless" us. 
Gross story time:
He 'blessed' my FACE one day! I was very, very ill with chemo induced jaundice and laying on the couch watching some TV and feeling very miserable. He walked in front of me and I tapped his back haunches, asking him to 'move please' and he "blessed" me right on my FACE! Ugh! You aren't kidding that smell is awful! I *had* to get up and wash.
Anyhow, we've also learned we cannot 'startle' him when we pick him up or he'll 'bless' us. We can't pick him up fast, it has to be slow and gentle. If you want to play with him, like lightly toss him, you have to start out gentle and slow, and as he begins to "get into it" we can move faster and toss him further (onto a bed/couch) but we just cannot begin quickly or he *will* "bless" whatever is around him.

When we pick him up, I will place my R hand under his rib-cage and lift a little bit, so he knows I'll be picking him up. Then I use my L hand to gently slide under his haunches, lifting slowly/carefully and allowing him to adjust his back feet onto my L hand. Then he places his front feet on my R shoulder and I use my R hand to steady or pet him.
The vet hasn't found a problem with his anal glands, just said he was 'sensitive' and to not startle him when we handle him. Some cats/dogs need to have their glands expressed. Usually a diet with plenty of fiber is enough for the cat to express them when they poop.
Best of luck with *your* "blessing" kitty!
Heidi =^..^=


----------



## ChiaZ (Oct 24, 2004)

Heidi n Q said:


> 2nd vote for anal glands.
> 
> Our LuckyDuck (whom I call Louie) has anal gland sensitivity. He doesn't appear to have any problems, but we have learned we cannot tap him on the back of his thighs to ask him to 'move' or he will "bless" us.
> Gross story time:
> ...


Oh my goodness!!! your face!!! what a little bugger!!

Poor kitties tho, imagine having to clean yourself after that happening... yuck! I think it's gross enough just getting it on you! I can't even get mad at her lol theres a reason why cats are soo cute!!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Oh, I know it! Louie didn't do it on purpose so I've never got mad at him but it was *seriously* gross when he blessed my face. I have found that if he 'blesses' fabric or furniture, sop it up with a paper towel and then give a good squirt of one of the enzymatic cleaners (_Nature's Miracle, Odo-Ban or Simple Solution_) and let it air dry. That is usually enough to remove the odor. With my skin, I wash first and then use the enzymatic cleaner.

They are cute, huh? =^..^=
Hubby used to be very rigid about pets and I feel he has learned to be more understanding and adjust his own expectations while learning to adapt to living with them and not try to force them to adapt to us. 
I've known since I was a kid that never works, he had to come to that knowledge on his own.


----------



## halqubai (Dec 24, 2008)

Well since we are talking about odors here. my male and female kittens wail all night until I open the bedroom door for them to snuggle on my bed. worst part is i am very sound sensitive while sleeping, so I have problems hearing the lil female kitten snore like my uncle. Here comes the climax, they both FART. its almost as if they are having a fart dialogue of some sort. :dis dear god...


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

:lol: I am so very sorry for laughing, but your description was just too funny for me *not* to laugh out loud! My foster kittens had gassy trouble and it was due to a food change *and* having worms. After they were de-wormed and adjusted to their new diet, the foofs went away.
One of my cats snores, and unfortunately, she likes to sleep on my pillow next to my head. wheeze-purr-wheeze-purr-wheeze-purr... I am also sound sensitive. I use a noise machine (set to crickets) and if she is too 'whistle-y' I make her move off the pillow and a little further away from my head. 
To keep cats from digging at a closed door...I park my vacuum right in front of it. Just don't forget the vacuum is there when you try to go through the doorway in the dark or half asleep.


----------

